# Coffee Mug With Stainless Steel Liner.



## W.Y. (Oct 10, 2010)

On another site a member mentioned Stainless Steel  coffee mug liners  bought at a gas station way down south for $4.00 which even included a free coffee.  They had a plastic outside case that was easily removed  in order to use the SS insert to make  wood coffee  mugs.
It was determined that the hardware of both the SS cup and the lid are identical to what some parts suppliers are selling for $9.99 plus shipping.

This peaked my curiosity so when I was in a small town just over the border I found some for $5.99 but will look for the $4.00 ones when I go to the city a little farther south and get a quantity of them .

I went out to my shop after supper  last night  and turned one.
Although it does take best part of an hour  to turn one of these  , The return on investment has always been good.  I easily get $29.00 for plain ones like this and $39.00 for fancier ones. 
Lighting was poor for my photo  so the purple does not show right for the purple heart .  From left to right is purple heart, cherry, walnut and maple. .

It has four coats of  quick dry polyurethane  at this point and after it has cured for a few days I will buff it with the Beal system.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 11, 2010)

Here it is after being buffed and the   picture taken in better light   to show the color of the woods.


----------



## jedgerton (Oct 11, 2010)

William,

That looks great!  I'm not a coffee drinker but that cup might make me start.  I do a similar thing with screw drivers.  I buy the $3 tools at Home Depot, break off the ugly orange plastic handle and turn a new one from a nice piece of lumber.  Our usual suppliers want $10 for the same thing.

John


----------



## LouCee (Oct 11, 2010)

Very nice nice job!


----------



## dasimm (Oct 11, 2010)

very nice


----------



## ThomJ (Oct 11, 2010)

Great job. Too pretty to drink coffee from.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks for the comments.

I am trying to get some shop time in because of requests for things I was out of at last Saturday's sale . Hopefully another coffee mug  before weekend  but first I was asked for ice crean scoops and mirrors and back scratchers that I was sold out of so I will be making those first  as well as a couple custom desk name signs   that I will make on my scroll saw which were paid for in advance .


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 11, 2010)

jedgerton said:


> William,
> 
> That looks great!  I'm not a coffee drinker but that cup might make me start.  I do a similar thing with screw drivers.  I buy the $3 tools at Home Depot, break off the ugly orange plastic handle and turn a new one from a nice piece of lumber.  Our usual suppliers want $10 for the same thing.
> 
> John



I do the same thing.  It is the same parts as the kits from the dealers.  It is easy to make a very nice screwdriver.  I make them in different sizes for smaller hands and large hands.

I really like this coffee cup.  I am going to look around for the cup to try it.


----------



## W.Y. (Oct 13, 2010)

Went out to my shop after supper night before last and grabbed a chunk of elm off the shelf. It was 4.5" square by 12" long.
Put it in the big Barracuda 4 jaw  chuck  on the lathe   and turned this mug off the outer end. 











.

After parting it off there was still enough length left in the chuck to make this hollow form. Walls on the hollow form are about 3/16" thick and the wood started "talking"  to me so didn't go any thinner.


----------



## Rcd567 (Oct 14, 2010)

William,
You always do such beautiful work.  I'm always in awe.


----------



## Rfturner (Oct 15, 2010)

great work william


----------



## GregJ (Oct 15, 2010)

William:

I make quite a few mugs like yours. I was in a Christmas Ornament store in Indianapolis last August and found the liners with plastic for $2.99 and cocktail shakers for $5.99. I bought a few and now wish I had bought more. Not sure how they can sell them so cheap.

Greg

http://www.etsy.com/shop/JustGreg


----------



## Mather323 (Oct 16, 2010)

Awesome work!


----------

